# IOCAGE No longer supported



## gkontos (May 8, 2016)

Apologies if this topic is in the wrong category. My question however, is relevant to upgrading a FreeBSD system running sysutils/iocage.

I have been asked to upgrade the system to FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE. It is currently on 10.2-RELEASE-p14. 

I noticed though that iocage is no longer supported --> https://github.com/iocage/iocage, it is currently being rewritten in a different language but there is a way to upgrade to FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE.

Now, I have searched the web and found some reports of people saying that they have successfully upgraded their system. Given the fact that this is a production system though, I am a bit reluctant to proceed. On the other hand, the systems also needs some security patches, so upgrading to 10.3 would solve that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

I would keep 10.2 and just apply the security patches and upgrade to 10.3 when iocage has finished their rewrite and can support 10.3 again.

FreeBSD 10.2 will be supported at least till the end of the year. So you still have a couple of months.


----------



## gkontos (May 9, 2016)

SirDice said:


> I would keep 10.2 and just apply the security patches and upgrade to 10.3 when iocage has finished their rewrite and can support 10.3 again.


Yes but I would still need to use iocage in order to do that. So, the real question here is do we switch to a different utility or stay until it has been developed again?
IMHO It is wrong policy to not support a product because you are shifting to a new language.


----------

